# california scents



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

any one else think these are really over hyped? im really not impressed with them at all. they all smell.... chemically (sp) IMO


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

serious?

I was just about to invest in a few


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not used them personally, but i tried CG new car scent once - never again  use the i4detailing ones now


----------



## ZH-bastos (Feb 20, 2009)

i have cherry flav. it smells good! and last very long...


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> not used them personally, but i tried CG new car scent once - never again  use the i4detailing ones now


The tropicare ones? They're very good


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I like them a lot, got one in the office too.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> The tropicare ones? They're very good


indeed, the california scents seem to be a love or hate thing..


----------



## kiza132 (Oct 3, 2008)

really like these... last ages and not that expensive... cherry is the best


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Which one do you have?

I think they are awesome, although I am used to the cherry smell now so can't smell it, but everyone else can!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

I love them :argie:


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Just taken one out of my motor as I wasn't to impressed, replaced with an Autosmart Black Ice, first time with one of these.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

i had vanilla, strawberry, pineapple, hollywood tropicana and santa barbara berry. the pineapple i can just about live with... the others are in the bin  

autosmart berry blast all the way tbh


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You need cherry and blueberry mate. I agree some of the others smell a bit iffy


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

RussZS said:


> You need cherry and blueberry mate. I agree some of the others smell a bit iffy


tbh i hate cherry. might add the blueberry to an order in the future though. im happy with the berry blast now really.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I have cherry at the minute. In my dads car is Hawaiian Gardens, its more a subtle smell compared to cherry. Kev, which i4detailing ones do you have?


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

the i4 ones smell very nice... but dont last very long imo

i had the orange, strawberry and tropical... all very nice


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Another love them vote!!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I quite like them, put them in my own car but the tropicare get used on everyone elses and they seem to go down very well. Orange smells just like a terry's chocolate orange and was everyones favourite over christmas, well worth looking at if you're just gonna tag it onto an order with matt


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So are they spray ones then, thats all can find


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, few sprays under the seats I find quite effective, found they last about 2 weeks typically, so obviously not as long as the california but the smells are well worth it IMO


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for that maggi :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Yeah, few sprays under the seats I find quite effective, found they last about 2 weeks typically, so obviously not as long as the california but the smells are well worth it IMO


agree, but with only a few sprays needed each time a bottle lasts quite a while anyway


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Which ones have you tried kev? I've tried them all and tropical and orange are my favourites


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Will have to try these out thanks


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I love them! Won't use anything else now.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Which ones have you tried kev? I've tried them all and tropical and orange are my favourites


bing cherry, vanilla orange, tropical and strawberry cream. vanilla orange is my fave - terrys chocolate orange


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> bing cherry, vanilla orange, tropical and strawberry cream. vanilla orange is my fave - terrys chocolate orange


i agree... the orange is VERY nice


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Went down well this end at christmas, terry's chocolate orange is quite a christmassy smell.


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

Has anyone tried these?

New car smell
Tropicana
Berry
odor eliminators

If so what did you think?


----------



## TheSwampMonster (May 12, 2009)

California scents can be a little hit and miss. My problem was that some were too subtle and next to useless. From contacting the company in the USA, found that the strongest scents are - 
Coronado Cherry - excellent - still going strong weeks later
Golden State Delight - my favourite, bubblegum
Cranberry 
Shasta Strawberry - Hubba Bubba

Others, such as vanilla, new car smell and napa grape were barely noticeable and eneded being binned.

Some great deals on ebay.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

everyone keeps saying cherry is nice.I really like cherry

but i have autobrites Cherry airfreshner and its not very nice.

is CS cherry nice?


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

I've just bought:

cherry 
citrus
Hawian gardens

I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## buldy (Feb 17, 2010)

I bought 2 California Scents Newport New Car and after keeping them in my car for 1 week I decided to throw them away because of their non persistent smell. Not happy with them


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

glad its not just me thats not happy with these... before i started this thread i had heard nothing but good things about these. will have to see my as rep and stock up with berry blasts


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have 2 of the Newport New Car ones and i've thrown them out after a day because there is no smell to them at all! Saying that, the Laguna Breeze one lasted around a month with a refreshing smell.


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

Grant your not alone i tied the cherry one last year had it in
the car for two days and binned it.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

I tried both Coronado Cherry and Newport New Car,both smell quite nice,however New Car scent doesn't smell like new car at all.


----------



## ZH-bastos (Feb 20, 2009)

cherry has the best smell... i just open it half way coz its a little strong if you open the whole thing and this way it can last longer too...


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

I was going to pick one up the other day, but they only had jasmine left. Anyone tried it?


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh,and if you want to make your Cali Scent last longer,soak it with water when smell will begin to weaken.


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

Jelly Belly fresheners were two for £5 in my local Asda last week. Magic Trees two for £1.50 !!


----------



## cotswoldiver (Feb 15, 2010)

Just put a Laguna Beach in the camper and bought one for the house to put near the 'dog cave' 
Be interested to see how they do after these 'mixed' posts


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

For me, you can't beat wonderwafers


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I give California Scents a 9 out of 10.

The only reason they don't get a 10 out of 10 is because the smell lasts so long that you hardly need to change it so have the same scent for months! 

I've had one in my Lupo since before Christmas and I can still smell it now when I get in the car. 

Seriously good value and I think the scents are really nice. I've got the Cide Apple one at the moment and I like it.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

ordered a mixed pack of 12 tins, opened first one and could hardly smell anything, opened another and exactly the same, checked the pads and they were bone dry, are they supposed to be like that? fired 2 e mails off to california scents and as yet no reply. heard good reports on this site so that was why i went for them, unless they get back to me soon they wont be having any more of my dosh..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Which ones were they? Some seem very week.

You'd smell cherry definitely, it's potent!


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Which ones were they? Some seem very week.
> 
> You'd smell cherry definitely, it's potent!


desert jasmine and capistrano coconut. sounds more like std"s than air fresheners!!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Do you have a cherry? Try that...


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

hey russ.. just opened a cherry and its much better than the others although the pads are dry, is this normal? will have to go and put this one in the car now!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah, they are supposed to be dry.

I think I've been lucky, I've only ever used Cherry and the Berry ones - they are all good, and last about a month.

When the smell goes, turn them over and they work again


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

ta mate. think i will just stick to the cherry in future cheers.


----------

